# Rail Pro with JMRI



## jnrogers (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys, I am looking into Rail Pro but also like to use signalling with JMRI. Does anyone know if you can use Rail Pro with JMRI? I know it has an adapter to connect to the computer just didnt know if it would talk to JMRI. I am still debating between Rail Pro and NCE Power Cab.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Try asking your question on the RailPro User Group Forum. You should get an answer pretty quickly from the RailPro experts who hang out there.

https://rpug.pdc.ca/index.php


----------



## jnrogers (Aug 18, 2017)

Awesome Thank You


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm new to DCC, and I went to the link rcommended by an earlier poster. Can anyone explain to me why this is necessary? 

Railpro manual states, "If the locomotive has an 8 pin or 21 pin connector, you can get an 8 pin or 21 pin to 9 pin adapter wiring harness (available from many DCC suppliers) and plug the wiring harness into the locomotive and the RailPro locomotive module into the 9 pin plug.

Aren't 8 or 21 pin conectors standard? What does the 9 pin do that makes it worth this modification?


----------



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

Rail Pro is NOT DCC. They can both interact at the same time, but Rail Pro is different. There are 8, 9 and 21 pin decoders that are DCC compliant. From what I've understood so far though, if you want the Rail Pro functionality with an add-on decoder, they are typically 9pin.

Is it worth it? Well, if you want to use Rail Pro, and your train isn't already compliant, you don't really have a choice. You have to add the Rail Pro module.

I did see Rail Pro supports DCC on some level...I think they mean the decoders can do both. I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks,


----------

